# Anyone had Leupold Custom Turrets Made?



## AceHighFlush (Feb 14, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone's had custom turrets made by Leupold's custom shop and can share their experience/results.

I'm going to get a dial made for a VX3 fora 243WSSM load and I got an email from them explaining the process; apparently they actually have the scope sent to them and they do whatever calibration is necessary and send it back with a new turret for the specified load. I'm not sure what the turnaround time is.

Thanks!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Why would you want to make your scope good for 1 elevation 1 bullet 1 powder load 1 aol. If you want to get full use out of it get the info and then go to any ballistics calculator on the web type it in and make a drop chart. It tell you drop 15.75 moa at 500 yds just diall that. Then next year when a new and better bullet comes out you can do the same thing and use that bullet. If you want to change any thing with your load ever that new turret that you spent how much on is junk. So learn how to use your scope and save the money for more shooting. Ballistic turrets have been much over hyped and with out real world verification they are just a fancy turret with numbers they wont make the bullet go where they stay. The only way to trust them would be to have the gun sent in with the scope so as it could be shot at all ranges. If you are going to get any thing go with the m-1 and drive on.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My brother sent a Leupold to some guy in Texas. He had it set up for his crossbow. They guy said shoot over the chronograph and send him the fps. He charged $40 for the first dot at 20 yards, then $20 for each additional dot. It works great for the crossbow, and would if the scope is going to be used as Kurt explained.

I would rather use a program, and use the turrets as they are. I have used Mark4 on everything from 22-250, to 300 Win Mag. Most of my scopes have turrets. I verify scope adjustments (see the thread on Vortex vs Nikon) then run a program and head to the range. I have most of my dial ups on one of those Leupold retractable charts. Others I have inside my rear lens cap. On my 223 Winchester Featherweight I put white labeling tape on the turret and label it to 600 yards. A 223 isn't going to kill much of anything beyond 400 yards anyway so it's faster to dial yardage than minutes of angle or inches of 100 yard holdover.


----------



## AceHighFlush (Feb 14, 2011)

The M1 turrets are a good idea and I have thought about that, so thanks! I still might go that way. Yes, flexibility is a big pro of the M1's. Plainsman...yeah, marking it off on the M1 is a decent route to take.

For the record, I guess I should specify that I am familiar with the ballistics of the caliber and I run ballistic calculations on almost a daily basis(with plenty of spreadsheets worked up for some of my favorite loads in different calibers). I've also used the BulletFlight ballistics app on my iPhone during recent trips to the range and like it better than charts for windage...after entering your load data & adjustment intervals, it'll spit out the windage/elevation clicks based on the windspeed/wind direction you scroll to.

That said, after plenty of tinkering with loads for this rifle/caliber, I only have a need and desire for 2 different loads(I posted about this in the reloading forum a while back). One for deer sized game(shot one muley with it and one whitetail with it so far) and one lighter/faster varmint round. I have the B&C reticle on this particular scope and have consistantly shot proficiently to 450 yards using that reticle and a 95grain Nosler CT/BST. I will not be shooting beyond that range for deer with that caliber(since energy is down to around 900ft/lbs @ 450 yards) and just think it's faster & easier to utilize a custom elevation dial in the field, regardless of the fact I'm competent at making adjustments with an M1 dial or any target turret for that matter. That's just a long explanation of why I'm considering sacrificing some reloading flexibility for my in-the-field preference for long range p-dogs, since Kurt sounded a bit preachy and I didn't really explain the specific use of this setup.

Thanks.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If you have 2 loads you would need 2 turrets. I would go m1 i can dial 25 just as fast as looking for 600 on a turret but just my preferance while i shoot pdogs about ever other weekend weather permiting. The snow really messed that up this weekend. I was looking forward to slaming a few 168 amax into those rodents. Oh well gives me time to go load the .22 hornet grandpa gave my boy. that is going to be a fun little rodent splater for him.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Acehigh, read your post and my only comment is it will be fun having another rifleman around. I see you only have five posts so let me be the first to say welcome to nodakoutdoors.


----------



## AceHighFlush (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks!

I'm definitely jealous of the p-dog opportunities you guys have in the Dakotas. What a fantastic way to hone one's shooting skills. Can't wait for my June p-dog trip.

Slightly off topic from my original post, but I'm also looking forward to using my used but new-to-me me Leica LRF 900 after hearing about their apparent advantage over a lot of the other 'finders for somewhat long range yote or p-dog hunting!


----------

